# "I'm too skinny."



## pclaradactyl (Apr 2, 2011)

Is there any place in this world that a woman can complain about being skinny? I personally would gain another fifteen pounds if I could, but I don't feel like I can mention it to anyone on a count of how the entire world of women seems to be concerned with _losing_ weight--not gaining it.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

You're not alone. My sister has the same problem. She can't get past 99 pounds no matter how hard she tries. She finds it really frustrating and being so skinny makes her feel self-conscious about her body. She doesn't like looking like she's 16 and she wishes she had more curves.

I used to be like that to a lesser degree. I wanted to put on weight and always felt funny about saying that to people since like you said, people seem to be obsessed with losing weight, not gaining it. I have recently went on medication and it has increased my appetite, so I have put on weight.

There are members here who are knowledgeable about nutrition and how to put on weight (especially increasing lean muscle mass) in a healthy way. @Promethea comes to mind.

In the mean time, try to love yourself, including your body. We all come in different shapes and sizes, and despite some people's beliefs, there are people who are naturally very thin.


----------



## pclaradactyl (Apr 2, 2011)

Ah. My condolences to your sister. I'm not as small as her. I'm more or less 105. 

I think the thing I hate most is that I was never concerned about me being on the smaller side until my friends started pointing it out. If I was chubby, they would never dare make jokes about it. However, being skinny makes it all okay. I'm not the sort to be all that self conscious about my weight--but when people point it out themselves it kind of starts to get to you... but then if you complain, you get glares from every girl in the room. 

I could take one or the other. The jokes are actually funny a lot of the time, and I really don't mind them. They would just go over better if I didn't feel like I had to be so close-mouthed about being unsatisfied with my size. 

*sigh*


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

As a "skinny girl" I have struggled with feeling like I wasn't "womanly" enough in my appearance, but I've found solace in embracing my body for what it is... and also enjoying the hell out of nice undies and cute clothes.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

pclaradactyl said:


> Is there any place in this world that a woman can complain about being skinny? I personally would gain another fifteen pounds if I could, but I don't feel like I can mention it to anyone on a count of how the entire world of women seems to be concerned with _losing_ weight--not gaining it.


No one loves their body one hundred percent. Too skinny, too fat, nose too big, ears too big, etc etc... we didn't choose to look how we do, but we can be grateful that at least we have legs to walk with and hands to use and eyes to see, nose to smell, etc... 

Many people who are ungrateful have to go through painful accidents/situations to realize they need to be grateful. 
Confidence comes from the inside, not the outside. You can look like barbie and still not be confident. Trust me, I've seen girls complain all day about stupid little things.
It's not worth it. Embrace it, many girls wanna be skinny. Be confident and be grateful. Period. 
Good Luck.


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

pclaradactyl said:


> Is there any place in this world that a woman can complain about being skinny? I personally would gain another fifteen pounds if I could, but I don't feel like I can mention it to anyone on a count of how the entire world of women seems to be concerned with _losing_ weight--not gaining it.


There are places in the world where thicker, curiver women are prefered to the slim, stick-thin standards placed upon most girls in today's society. I don't remember the names of the places, but one of them was an island. 

You should only be concerned about your weight if medically, you are considered to be underweight. Being underweight is almost or just as bad as being overweight. One such test to figure out whether you are underweight would be to take your BMI. But that doesn't take into account muscle mass. A woman could look very thin but weigh a lot more than most people would think if she is very toned and has a lot of built muscle mass. Preferibly, it would be better to gain weight in muscle mass than in fat. You can do this from weight training, lifting, and all sorts of other exercises that would be ideal in increasing muscle mass (and therefore, increasing your weight). If you find out you are underweight, talk to your doctor or look up some resources or exercise tips/ideas on the internet to gain weight. If you find that you are on the borderline between healthy, normal weight and being underweight, don't worry about. Just uphold your healthy habits and get in shape if you aren't already in shape for the sake of your well-being. Being 5'5" and only a bit over 112 pounds, I fall into this borderline, but its nothing to worry about since I'm healthy and fit and I'm completely fine with my weight. As long as you are healthy, just accept your body the way it is. Its a waste of time to fuss over trying to strive for "improvements" to your appearance; especially since they aren't the most defining part of yourself as person.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

My youngest sister has been trying to get to (and stay above) 100 pounds. She finds it annoying when people continually think she's in her early-to-mid teens.


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

Fat and skinny are artificial concepts and are immaterial. Are you HEALTHY? That is all that matters. 

Human bodies are wacky in their irregularities. The variations among us are amazing. Out of billions and billions served, I bet I can't find another one just like the one I reside in and I bet you can't either. So, anyone who compares yours to some arbitrary standard is a moron. Yes, there are ranges, and inside those ranges it's more likely that you are healthy than if you are way off on the extremes. But, there's only two people in the world qualified to make that call; you and your doctor, working as a team. Everyone else is just blowing smoke. Screw them. You only get one body. Find a way to enjoy it, take care of it and it will take care of you. Everything else will follow.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

The problem of being "too fat" or "too skinny" is eliminated by being proud of yourself the way you are.

Pride does not require anything. You can be proud right now. I am proud of my nerdness and my Greek nose and my hairy, completely average body.

*Having said that* if you are dangerously under or overweight there are health risks that you must face immediately.

Do your research, see a doctor, eat well, get enough sleep, exercise, drink water, get some sun and spend time with friends and family.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

See a doctor to make sure you don't have hyperthyroidism.
If no, look into ectomorph body type -- diet/exercise for ectomorph body type.

Aesthetically - I assure you, people are into very different things.


----------



## pclaradactyl (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh, believe me. I'm not ashamed of being small. I could probably stand to gain some weight, but it's not something I'm overly concerned about. 

I really am mostly just frustrated that if I mention to my mom about how I hate shopping at TJ Max or Kohls because so few of the clothes are small enough to fit me (unless I browse juniors), she says. "Well, forgive me if I seem unsympathetic to your dilemma," and then advises me to not mention such problems in the company of other women. 

It bothers me that people can make comments in public about how skinny a girl is without a thought, but then it's out of the question to even imply that a women is overweight. It bothers me that bigger girls can complain openly about wanting to lose a few pounds, but I can't express my frustration in the inability to find belts that fit me because _my waist is too small_. It's double standard. 

I couldn't give a shit about how much I weigh. I just want to be able to complain about the problems it can create to my friends without worrying about whether I'm offending them by "mentioning how small I am compared to them." It's stupid.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

If you are otherwise healthy, it is not a big deal. I dare say most men/women complaining about this are young and will more than likely slowly gain weight as they age.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you kidding? I get told every day that I'm too skinny. (5'11 and 98 lbs)

I'm a bit slimmer than average, but my body is meant to be like this, maybe yours is, too.


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

skinny girls are beautiful, a lot of guys really like it so dont feel bad


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

There are about ten countries in the world where women would bitterly complain about being too skinny, and in one in particular husbands will actually divorce wives for not being big enough.

So it's really all cultural; my sister has this problem and for a long time she could still get some of her clothes in the kids department (she's also barely five feet tall). 

There are underweight or borderline underweight people who can't gain weight for either physical or psychological reasons, it does happen.


----------

